

How Apple crushed Google in the fall of 2015 - ableal
http://twothirdsdone.com/2014/04/28/how-apple-crushed-google-in-the-fall-of-2015-from-my-book-the-future-history-of-technology/

======
ableal
Contributed by a commenter on J.C. Dvorak's "How Long Before Apple Gets a
Search Engine?",
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2458892,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2458892,00.asp)
, musing along the same lines.

